# Big Bud 950/50



## runnindeere (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anybody has any info/pics of the Big Bud 950/50 tractor? I see where one is for sale on the tractor house website. I have never heard of this tractor before. I wander if it has more hp than the BIg Bud 16-V 747?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum runningdeere! You simply MUST give a few pictures of this one!


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

I found this:
Big Bud 950/50 for sale


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

According to www.tractordata.com, there wasn't a 950/50, they only list up to a 650/50. That's not to say they are the be-all end-all source of info on the Big Bud tractors, though. IIRC, the 16v-747 was their biggest tractor, and the largest farm tractor ever built. It is a bit over 900hp.


----------



## 1972RedNeck (Oct 7, 2012)

The 747 was originally only 760 horsepower at one point in time, it was turned up to 1200 horsepower until the center drive line broke.There were a few 760 big buds built after the 747. They were also 760 horsepower. Maybe Ron wanted the biggest tractor in the world so he got his hands on a 760 and turned it up.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Look under the show classic tractor fever they had a whole episode on big bud it was great...what a piece of equipment they were.


----------

